# 24/96 or 24/192 ExpressCard 34 audio card recommendations???



## DirtyCzech (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello,

I'm a recent mac convert, and the proud owner of a 2.16 macbook pro. I'm interested in purchasing a 24bit/96kHz or 192kHz audio card to use in the ExpressCard 34 slot. Do these exist yet? Any recommendations?


----------



## crashoveride (Oct 23, 2006)

Not sure, is this whatyou are loking for:
http://www.echoaudio.com/Products/CardBus/


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 23, 2006)

Also for output audio there is the Griffin FireWave. I know this is not exactly what you wanted but I added this just in case.


----------

